# Can anyone tell me why?



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

3 weeks ago I stood on the scales and there's no1 more surprised than me when it said 68kg which I'd gone up from 66kg, I wasn't eating lots before then. Started my bulking diet which ok isn't as well planned out or as strict as some of you on here but I was hitting at the very least 2500 cals a day of food plus my shake bought it to about 2800 which is ok for me to bulk on and not get over fat. 90% of my food is clean now. Its been goin well until this week where my work hours were far to long and all over the place.

stood on the scales just and I'm 66.7kg. How am I losing weight when I'm eating significantly more than I was 3 week ago?


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

One of the ways that happens is if you burn more cals than you take in.With this heat and those long hours you may well be doing that.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

gearchange said:


> One of the ways that happens is if you burn more cals than you take in.With this heat and those long hours you may well be doing that.


yeah this, with your increased activity you need more fuel, simple math - enegery expenditure > cals taken in = weight loss


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

did you take a massive dump before getting on the scales.

srs


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

How much sex you been having?


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

or believe it or not if you have correctly calculated your cal requirement to match working out and your diet is alot healthier and consisting of fibrous vegetables then it may have shifted some impacted matter in your colon, true facts yo


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

gearchange said:


> One of the ways that happens is if you burn more cals than you take in.With this heat and those long hours you may well be doing that.


But apart from an hour or two work wise where I'm taking things up and down stairs I'm just sat driving, then an hour when I'm home for training. I have upped the cals significantly as before I doubt I was even getting 2k a day mate


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Captain lats said:


> How much sex you been having?


Errrmmmmm none


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> or believe it or not if you have correctly calculated your cal requirement to match working out and your diet is alot healthier and consisting of fibrous vegetables then it may have shifted some impacted matter in your colon, true facts yo


Do I need to add even more cals then mate?


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Do I need to add even more cals then mate?


lol nah, its waste material and your body is better off for it, just imagine everytime you weighed youself you were doing it with a full nappy in hand, all youve done is throw that away, keeps cals above expenditure and you'll put on weight


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

What do you do for work mate?


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

IC1 said:


> What do you do for work mate?


harrison is a white van man


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> harrison is a white van man


Is he hiring? I have a black van. We could be men with ven.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

IC1 said:


> Is he hiring? I have a black van. We could be men with ven.


i dont know but i think his company runs under apartheid so unlucky, but i did lol at men with ven, i like you


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> lol nah, its waste material and your body is better off for it, just imagine everytime you weighed youself you were doing it with a full nappy in hand, all youve done is throw that away, keeps cals above expenditure and you'll put on weight


So the weight I read 3 week ago wasn't real then? It was just the crap food stored up in me? Ill carry on what I'm doing then, I was hoping I was breaking the 11 stone mark now, feel abit let down that its dropped that much.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

IC1 said:


> Is he hiring? I have a black van. We could be men with ven.


Haha men with ven  . Nah not hiring mate I'm trying to keep work up for myself.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

CAPTAIN CRUSH said:


> did you take a massive dump before getting on the scales.
> 
> srs


Haha no mate I ain't been yet


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> So the weight I read 3 week ago wasn't real then? It was just the crap food stored up in me? Ill carry on what I'm doing then, I was hoping I was breaking the 11 stone mark now, feel abit let down that its dropped that much.


well tbh we dont know why you lost the weight, coulda been a rim busting turd or fat or who knows, but it is real weight, its in your body, dont forget everyone has the same, some more some less in their own systems

jus, as you say, keep doing what your doing and adjusting the cals to suit; i.e if your weight is still dropping/staying the same up the cals, if your gaining weight too much then reduce them slightly


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

weigh yourself in the morning after youve been to the toilet and before breakfast, always naked.

this is how i do it to get the most accurate reading.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Dehydration? Sitting in a cab is sweaty work this time of year.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> well tbh we dont know why you lost the weight, coulda been a rim busting turd or fat or who knows, but it is real weight, its in your body, dont forget everyone has the same, some more some less in their own systems
> 
> jus, as you say, keep doing what your doing and adjusting the cals to suit; i.e if your weight is still dropping/staying the same up the cals, if your gaining weight too much then reduce them slightly


Lol a turd weighing a kg wouldn't be fun  . Maybe it is a drop in fat since I'm eating a lot cleaner now instead of crap all the time?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

CAPTAIN CRUSH said:


> weigh yourself in the morning after youve been to the toilet and before breakfast, always naked.
> 
> this is how i do it to get the most accurate reading.


Ill have ago mate cheers


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Dehydration? Sitting in a cab is sweaty work this time of year.


Would water loss cause a 1kg drop mate? I drink pretty well but its pop not water or squash really.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Lol a turd weighing a kg wouldn't be fun  . Maybe it is a drop in fat since I'm eating a lot cleaner now instead of crap all the time?


could be



harrison180 said:


> Would water loss cause a 1kg drop mate? I drink pretty well but its pop not water or squash really.


hell yeah water loss can make a lot of difference, ive lost 3-4 lbs over night sleeping at times


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> could be
> 
> hell yeah water loss can make a lot of difference, ive lost 3-4 lbs over night sleeping at times


I didnt think it would of made that much difference mate. Ill also up my water intake aswell


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> Would water loss cause a 1kg drop mate? I drink pretty well but its pop not water or squash really.


I don't see why not. Pop probably isn't ideal but at least it is fluid. Although if you're drinking a lot of a caffeine heavy beverage it may have a slight diuretic effect.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

My weight can vary 2kg in a 48 hour period but weekly is always the same or higher depending on my diet


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Mingster said:


> I don't see why not. Pop probably isn't ideal but at least it is fluid. Although if you're drinking a lot of a caffeine heavy beverage it may have a slight diuretic effect.


Ill change it to water or squash mate instead of coke etc. had a few cans of energy drink this week and my diet ain't been good so it could of had an affect.

I was goin to the toilet more when eating right but I assume that's normal cuz of the extra volume of food I'm holding?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> Ill change it to water or squash mate instead of coke etc. had a few cans of energy drink this week and my diet ain't been good so it could of had an affect.
> 
> I was goin to the toilet more when eating right but I assume that's normal cuz of the extra volume of food I'm holding?


The more you eat the more you'll....process


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

harrison180;5151121
Originally Posted by Captain lats
How much sex you been having?
said:


> Errrmmmmm none


----------

